# SI to UGBB



## mugzy (Jan 16, 2015)

Does anybody remember the date SI was changed to UGBB? I'm going to add a banner to original SI members profile however I need to know the cutoff date.


If your an SI original member post here please.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 16, 2015)

I was her during the SI days.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jan 16, 2015)

hmmm I dont remember but I bet someone that collects email has it in there account somewhere


----------



## goodfella (Jan 16, 2015)

Original SI member here

I'm liking it!


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 16, 2015)

Checking-in.


----------



## SHRUGS (Jan 16, 2015)

OG checkin in..
!SHRUGS!


----------



## RustyShackelford (Jan 16, 2015)

Good morning SI!


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 16, 2015)

Snake just found a thread dated 9/16/13 telling about the change over.


----------



## snake (Jan 16, 2015)

Always been UGBB for me. I'm in a year. But I did run across this. Hope it helps narrow it down.


http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/9098-Why-the-Change-from-SI


----------



## AndroSport (Jan 16, 2015)

Yessir - SI for life


----------



## Yaya (Jan 16, 2015)

Hello si, how r u.?


----------



## bronco (Jan 16, 2015)

SI member here


----------



## grind4it (Jan 16, 2015)

SI....wow, it's been awhile.


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 16, 2015)

Admin, i was here during the SI days too. Just dont know when the switchover was.


----------



## DF (Jan 16, 2015)

When I was a mod I noticed that the SI members all had a user note made on the date of the roll over to UG.  I dont recall the date but check an original SI members user notes.


----------



## Dtownry (Jan 16, 2015)

Me too.  Not sure of the change over date though.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 16, 2015)

DF said:


> When I was a mod I noticed that the SI members all had a user note made on the date of the roll over to UG.  I dont recall the date but check an original SI members user notes.



This is true. They all have a note that states "imported user"

I think gymrat is the OG OG SI member here. He was here before I was. Back when Goldenheimer was the man.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 16, 2015)

It was sometime up in the fall of 2013


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jan 16, 2015)

Love the tags! Cant believe a noob like myself gets one!!


----------



## Spongy (Jan 16, 2015)

I may still have the email, I will look into it.


----------



## Bigwhite (Jan 16, 2015)

I was here...


----------



## deadlift666 (Jan 16, 2015)

http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=9033

?


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 16, 2015)

well, you know I was


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 16, 2015)

Jenner said:


> well, you know I was



Founding Cougar......it should say. Just saying.


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 16, 2015)

AlphaD said:


> Founding Cougar......it should say. Just saying.



lol.....I like!


----------



## j2048b (Jan 16, 2015)

Yes sir i was SI ALUMNI.... I do believe....


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 16, 2015)

This just makes me miss SI all over again.  Heart rebroken.


----------



## Assassin32 (Jan 16, 2015)

It was SI when I joined. Proud to have been part of the SI crew.


----------



## don draco (Jan 16, 2015)

Original member here. I can't believe it's been almost 2 years since I registered at SI.. time sure does fly.


----------



## TheLupinator (Jan 16, 2015)

The ole stompin grounds... now I feel like you old fuccks


----------



## Jada (Jan 16, 2015)

SI hobbit in the house


----------



## StoliFTW (Jan 16, 2015)

Was it around 11/1/2012 or shortly after?


----------



## TriniJuice (Jan 16, 2015)

DarkusNightus banner..........


----------



## Armedanddangerous (Jan 16, 2015)

Don't forget tiller hahaha


----------



## stonetag (Jan 16, 2015)

Good job people in getting a great forum going. Salute!


----------



## Hardpr (Jan 16, 2015)

si member as well


----------



## event462 (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm an original floundering member, does that count?


----------



## transcend2007 (Jan 16, 2015)

Admin, do you know if "Thanks" get dated when they made?  I know that UGBB was the beginning of that.  If they are dated in a database somewhere that would be a good indication of when UGBB started.

SI, now that brings back some good memories....!


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jan 16, 2015)

Hello si.  


....i miss popeye. Pfm.  Sad and vette 
Hope those guys are doing well.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 16, 2015)

about si og as they get!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 16, 2015)

#TheMatrix said:


> Hello si.
> 
> 
> ....i miss popeye. Pfm.  Sad and vette
> Hope those guys are doing well.


SAD is doing good. Prepping for the Arnold. Hoping to total 2k or more.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 16, 2015)

imo the cut off that should be 2012...Thanks admin looks damn cool ..very proud


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 16, 2015)

if i could have a 3 way with u and pob i would


----------



## Capt'n Ron (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm proud to say I was an SI membe.  Hard to believe it was that long ago.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jan 16, 2015)

Those were the days

Great idea El Hefe


----------



## biggerben692000 (Jan 16, 2015)

I went in the first round, if I'm not mistaken.(No ? cuz it's fact) Mugz picked me up and left me in zeek's care to work on my posting skills. Funny...I still have the PM at AB with mugz hitting me up. Wonder if he'd pick me again? He left me to waivers, recently.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 16, 2015)

admin said:


> Does anybody remember the date SI was changed to UGBB? I'm going to add a banner to original SI members profile however I need to know the cutoff date.
> 
> 
> If your an SI original member post here please.


sorry Admin I was around as well lol.....little late posting!! An honor to have that title under my name👍


----------



## SuperBane (Jan 16, 2015)

ummm Hello SI


----------



## Azog (Jan 16, 2015)

Hello si...


----------



## StoliFTW (Jan 16, 2015)

I was member under SI


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 16, 2015)

We are some old ****s lol


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 16, 2015)

SI Member!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 16, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> SI Member!


yea you were here to maaaan!! To help start dis' forum so glad&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## goodfella (Jan 16, 2015)

Bullseye Forever said:


> sorry Admin I was around as well lol.....little late posting!! An honor to have that title under my name&#55357;&#56397;



Booyah! What he said! Feels good to be a O.G/original member here! This has always been the place I've come to first, double, and triple check info I may not be sure about something. Again proud to be a part of this


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 16, 2015)

goodfella said:


> Booyah! What he said! Feels good to be a O.G/original member here! This has always been the place I've come to first, double, and triple check info I may not be sure about something. Again proud to be a part of this



Indeed brother!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 17, 2015)

bumping up for anyone we missed?


----------



## snake (Jan 17, 2015)

Did I help in narrowing down the time? Can't I at least get an "SI Honorary Member" for helping out?:32 (18):


----------



## losieloos (Jan 17, 2015)

The real OG here.


----------



## stonetag (Jan 17, 2015)

Bullseye Forever said:


> We are some old ****s lol


Not an original, but does it count to be an old fuk?...lol just an "Old Fuk" plaque would suffice...


----------



## cotton2012 (Jan 17, 2015)

Thanks for the plaque, proud to have it...


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jan 17, 2015)

I was here in the SI days and I miss them lol.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jan 17, 2015)

stonetag said:


> Not an original, but does it count to be an old fuk?...lol just an "Old Fuk" plaque would suffice...



You and several others, although not OG members, have made a huge impact on this board its a better place because of it.  Big thank you to all of you as well as our fearless leaders for seeking out more quality members.


----------



## metsfan4life (Jan 18, 2015)

think this is an awesome idea! I still find myself typing in the SI.com site and "ooops!"


----------



## JAXNY (Jan 18, 2015)

I started with SI.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jan 18, 2015)

Tiller was SI.


----------



## wabbitt (Jan 18, 2015)

What was the reason for the change?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 18, 2015)

u guys are missing get some.Hes been here since 2011


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 18, 2015)

by the way that 3 some i offered still stands...2 giant PL and a skinny bundy in bed sounds like a dangerous but damn fun time!! Little nose torch and some ky jelly!!!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 18, 2015)

still feel 2012 is the real cut off date


----------



## Seeker (Jan 18, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> What was the reason for the change?



To attract more Wabbits


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 18, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> What was the reason for the change?


Google didn't want to play ball with us with our old name.


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Jan 18, 2015)

Admin..one more to add to the list.


----------



## Shane1974 (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm an OG!!


----------



## Bippal (Feb 2, 2015)

I thought I remembered an email going out ? I'll look through and see when the last SI email was and the first UG one came


----------



## Bippal (Feb 2, 2015)

September 15th 2013 at 337pm

Steroid Insight has moved, we are now located at http://www.UGBodybuilding.com please update your bookmarks, your previous username and password have been carried over and will remain the same..

admin


----------



## Cobra Strike (Feb 4, 2015)

Bippal said:


> September 15th 2013 at 337pm
> 
> Steroid Insight has moved, we are now located at http://www.UGBodybuilding.com please update your bookmarks, your previous username and password have been carried over and will remain the same..
> 
> admin



You kinda got to post to be a founding member whore nuts!!


----------



## Bippal (Feb 4, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> You kinda got to post to be a founding member whore nuts!!


Be jelly of my amazingly busy home life, and you love these whore nutts


----------

